# Mondio Ring



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

I am movin to nc to train with justin eimer and lacey in june after i trial braxton for his French ring 1 and his mondio brevet. I am goin to do all mondio after that. I was just exited about the decision and had to share mondio is awesome.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Really??? Do tell. LOL

Soon my revolution will be complete.

Ever see chad vader on you tube???


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

Where in NC is that?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Alicia Mertz said:


> Where in NC is that?


Hopefully the Crystal Coast of NC (housing is cheaper down this way).....rather then down yonder where Justin lives Did I type that????? 

Steve (with the help of Jeff) is going to convert us all...better hurry up and get Coda titled in SchH


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

lol jeff had nothin to do with it i just think its an awesome sport. lace you still got kim to do sch with


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

You and Justin are going to train in MR together? Are you planning to form a club? 

Right now the only MR club in the southeast is WAY down in Florida, about a 8 hour drive for me, add another three for y'all.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Who said Zane was doing SchH?


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i meant coda goofball but i will get her converted to ring as well


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the revolution is beginning to come together.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

what a dork. but mondio is sweet i still like french ring alot.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Mondio just looks like fun.....I love all the different scenarios.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, start a Mondio club... we'll come train with you sometimes - that's not too long of a drive


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i would like to do french ring as well. but mondio is gonna be my focus. im trialing in june in french ring. then in mondio in june as well but once i get down there im focusing on mondio. then i will go back to french ring.


----------

